
Want to Be a Great Leader Navy SEAL Commander Says You Must Adopt This Key Habit - jessiemcr
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/navy-seal-mcraven-success-failure-life.html?cid=hmside2
======
metalliqaz
The answer to the clickbaity title: learn to accept failure.

Summary of the article: learn from things.

Earth-shattering, I know

